# Should I be worried?



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry for that crappy pics but he likes to flap his fins all the time for some reason... even when he chills. not the top and bottom of hi back fin, his dorsal fin and the front of his bottom jaw? it it normal? what do i do to fix it?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Not really sure what you are talking about????


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Fish flap fins when they're swimming, and swimming is kind of unavoidable when underwater. They open and close their mouths to let water through so they can breath.

But maybe I'm not getting what your asking either?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Haha I know they flap their fins. Look at the chin and there is a white spot in front. It also looks as if there is something almost like fin rot or idk what it is.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea i dont really know what you mean by the fin flapping either. only thing i can say is maybe there is more current now and he is trying to stay in one place. did you remember to add water conditioner?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

The thing on his chin is a chimple. That is nothing to worry about.

I don't see anything wrong with his fins?!?!


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

ok cool. i just figured I would be better safe than sorry. and i apologize for the confusion about the fins lol, i meant it as just a random fact/statement. i should have bee more clear. and yes i did add h20 conditioner.

what exactly is a chimple?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

65galhex said:


> ok cool. i just figured I would be better safe than sorry. and i apologize for the confusion about the fins lol, i meant it as just a random fact/statement. i should have bee more clear. and yes i did add h20 conditioner.
> 
> *what exactly is a chimple?*


A callous knob on this fish's chin from rubbing on the glass and stuff.

It might not be a callous exactly, but that would be the best comparison.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

flapping his fins is him just stabilizing himself in the water.

He most likely is developing the chimple from exploring his new surroundings (being that this is a new setup correct?)


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nothing serious.. I would dose some melafix though and it'll look Crisp in a week


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

i think understand what u mean, do you mean he bangs his jaw against the glass and wiggles trying to go through it? which caused the fricition of his jaw against the glass to damage? well, i think either hes stressed or his tank is too small. but hell get used to it overtime so nothing too serious as almost all piranhas i see have it


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Well that makes sense about the friction and I am going to jußt get some melafix and poss add some salt for the stress from the move. It is a new tank and setup.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

some times chimples cant be avoided.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I picled up some melafix and some more salt so we should be all good. Thanks again for the inputs


----------

